# only in reverse



## Derry Overly (Nov 22, 2019)

i have a 67 gto with M20 4 speed, my car will only move in reverse, if i put it in first and try letting out the clutch it acts like the emergency brake is on. the car will roll in either direction with the clutch in or in neutral. any ideas ?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

ahhhhhhhhh yes

your linkage is jammed....

your still in a forward gear ,,,,

you need to get under the car and manually put it in nuetral
by aligning all 3 shift arms at the linkage rods

right where Im pointing with my pen ... this is a 69 HURST comp plus from a 69 GTO
but they all work the same...

sounds like its time to learn about adjusting the linkage and maybe needs a few tweeks ...

is it an original shifter? 

or aftermarket ? 

Scott
206 465 9165 till 10 pm


on our old stuff always shift in a H pattern going into reverse ....no corner cutting
W pattern .... reverse is most important as you found
muncies like to go into 1st b4 reverse also ...

no


----------

